# My 3 months old maltipoo ears are standing up



## melindanathalia (Sep 19, 2020)

Guys i need your help! So I bought a puppy 2 months ago , it was not a pure breed maltese , it was a maltipoo (maltese+poodle) , at first few weeks in my home her ears were down , and then one of her ears started standing up
















And today both of her ears are completely standing up , I’m so confused aren’t maltese and poodle supposed to have floppy ears?? Why are they standing up?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Omgosh sooo cute!
I know of a few poodle/malt mixes in my neighborhood and their ears don’t stand up like that, either has any of my maltese I have owned.
One never knows what your getting when adopting a mix. They could be a combination of other breeds as well. Did you ask the person you got her from. I’d be curious as to what she wld say. Were there any other type of breeds at the home, ex yorkie?


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I really do not have any well meaning advice for you regarding you Puppy, but from your pictures that you posted, she is absolutely adorable whether or not her ears are up or down!!


----------



## Arta (May 1, 2020)

Hi dear, 

My maltese also had her ears up until 7-8 months old (sometimes one ear up one down), but eventually when she grew up both of her ears fell down (still not totally symmetric). I'm also not sure if she is a purebreed, so you don't have to worry. 

P.S. she looks very cute even with her ears up.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Who cares what her ears are doing, she is just adorable. Seriously, she is just a puppy and I'm sure as she grows older, they will probably come down. Right now, I think she is just the cutest little girl!


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Omg! He is super cute!!!! What a doll baby! Doesn’t matter if those adorable ears stay up or down he’s got it! Melts your heart!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

As maddysmomsaid, when you get a mix, you’re likely there are other genes blended in as well. Regardless, since you got a mix, enjoy the pup.


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

He is adorable!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

WELCOME TO SPOILED MALTESE!
Ears up or ears down doesn't really matter - She is so ADORABLE! The pictures show she has so much personality!
I am looking forward to hearing & seeing a lot more from your cute little girl.💞 
Thank you for sharing her pictures with us.
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## Cindy L. (Jun 21, 2015)

Sweetness


----------



## Kilo (Mar 5, 2019)

I have a morkie (Maltese - yorkie) and a vet once told me that he basically has to grow into his ears. Lol. 
When he was a pup he had these GIANT ears that stood straight up. Looked like big ol' racoon ears. They did end up coming down. Now that hes full grown hes got big ol' floppy ears. Pretty crazy how those ears are able to stand up like that. Id be willing to bet as they get older the ears will fall down.


----------



## Lovecharlie (May 31, 2021)

melindanathalia said:


> Guys i need your help! So I bought a puppy 2 months ago , it was not a pure breed maltese , it was a maltipoo (maltese+poodle) , at first few weeks in my home her ears were down , and then one of her ears started standing up
> View attachment 274943
> 
> View attachment 274942
> ...


My maltipoo does the same .


----------

